# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  شن هجوم مضاد على امريكا ( القنبلة النووية 2011 )

## Mahmoud Ghassan

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( شن هجوم مضاد على أمريكا – القنبلة النووية 2011 )

" القصة خيالية "

قامت القوات المسلحة الأمريكية بإلقاء قنبلتين نوويتين على مدينتي هيروشيما و ناجازاكي في السادس و التاسع من  أغسطس عام 1945 على التوالي أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وكان الغرض إجبار اليابان على الاستسلام بدون شروط  قتل جراء إلقاء القنبلتين زهاء 120,000 شخص من جراء التأثيرات الناجمة من انفجار القنبلة النووية وأعداد أكثر فيما بعد نتيجة التأثيرات الإشعاعية للقنبلة النووية وكان 95% من الضحايا مدنيين ، بعد أسبوع واحد من إلقاء القنبلتين أعلنت اليابان في 15 أغسطس استسلامها بدون قيود او شروط و الى هذا اليوم هناك أراء متضاربة حول استعمال الأسلحة النووية حيث يعتقد البعض ان الأمر كان ضروريا لإيقاف الحرب العالمية الثانية بسرعة للحيلولة دون إراقة المزيد من الدماء بينما يرى البعض الأخر ان استعمال القوة كان مبالغا فيه ..

بعد سنوات من إلقاء القنبلتين لقي 60,000 آخرين حتفهم نتيجة التأثيرات الإشعاعية للقنبلة النووية إضافة إلى 120,000 الذين لقو حتفهم في الدقائق الأولى للاتفجارين وحسب الإحصاءات المحلية للمدينتين والتي قدمت عام 2004 وصل العدد الإجمالي للضحايا إلى 237,062 .....

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
اليابان اليوم - طوكيو . . . .

استيقظ ( كيوتشي ) من سريره على سماع صوت هاتفه , افتتح عيناه بتثاقل و مد يداه نحو هاتفه و التقطته و سرعان ما أجاب : " صباح الخير "
سمع صوتا يقول له : " ( كيوتشي ) أين أنت الآن "
فرد باستغراب : " أنا في البيت ... نائما "
- " حسنا سوف انتظرك عند بيتك بعد ساعة "
- " حسنا مع السلامة "

التفت إليه زوجته الأمريكية التي نائمة بجواره و قالت بهدوء : " ما الأمر ؟؟ "
- " أبدا حبيبتي انه العمل , أيمكنك إعداد الإفطار قبل ذهابي للمختبر ؟ "

- " حسنا " و تمطعت قليلا و قامت نحو الحمّام فسألها : " كم الساعة الآن ؟ " 
- " لا اعلم " , و مضت سيرها نحو الحمّام ..

فنظر إلى ساعته فوجدها تشير إلى السادسة صباحا . . .
استغرب بشدة , فرفع هاتفه و اتصل بالرجل الذي اتصل به منذ قليل . . .

فسمع صوت سريعا : " ما الأمر يا ( كيوتشي ) ؟؟ "

- " الساعة الآن السادسة صباحا , ما الأمر الذي يجعلك تتصلي بي قبل موعد العمل بثلاث ساعات "
- " الأمر ليس بسهلا , من فضلك عجل في الحضور انه لأمر عاجل "
و أغلق هاتف دون أن يرد عليه ...

لم يملك ( كيوتشي ) إلا الانصياع إليه , فقام من فراشه و ذهب الى الحمّام و غسل أسنانه و وجهه و شرع في تناول الإفطار ..

جلس أمام زوجته كي يتناولا الإفطار فسألته : " ما الأمر , أنت تذهب كل يوم إلى المختبر الساعة التاسعة صباحا , ما الجديد اليوم ؟؟ "
نظر إليها بشدة و قال : " صدقيني يا جوانا , لا أعلم ربما هناك ثمة مشكلة حدثت "

و عندما فرغ ( كيوتشي ) من الإفطار ارتدى ملابسه و غادر المنزل فوجد زميله ( تاكومي ) في انتظاره  ..
 فسرعان ما تحدث معه بلهجة سريعة : " الساعة السابعة إلا عشر , ما الأمر "

- " تعال و اركب السيارة كي نتحدث "
ركب معه السيارة فانطلق مسرعا ...

فسأله : " إلى أين ذاهبين الآن "
- " إلى وكالة الدفاع اليابانية "
- " هل ثمة مشكلة , أخبرني يا ( تاكومي ) اذا كانت هناك مشكلة .... "
قاطعه : " لا لا نحن فقط نريد أن نأخذ رأيك في مشروع "

- " مشروع ؟؟ "
- " بلى "

* * * * *

وكالة الدفاع اليابانيةJDA  شينجوكو ، طوكيو . . . .

عندما وصلا إلى وكالة الدفاع , استقبلهم موظفو الأمن وسألهم احدهم : " ما الغرض من الدخول ؟ "
فأجاب ( تاكومي ) : " لدينا موعد الآن مع نائب الوزير "
فطلب بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية كلا منهما و تأكد من صحة الكلام ومن ثم قام رجال الأمن بتفتيش كليهما وبعد ان تأكد منهما رد بابتسامة : " تستطيعا المرور الآن , المكتب في الطابق الحادي والثمانون ستجدون المصعد من هنا ع اليمين , تفضلا "

و رافقهم احد الحراس حتى وصلا ...

قام ( أكي هيسا ناغاشيما ) نائب وزير الدفاع بإلقاء التحية عليهم و دعاهم إلى الجلوس على طاولة الاجتماع .

جلس الجميع أمام طاولة الاجتماع و خرج جميع رجال الحراسة من الغرفة , فأخذ يتحدث ( تاكومي ) مع زميله بصوت واضح ..

- " ( كيوتشي ) لقد قررنا بأن ننفذ ما حلم به اليابانين منذ سبعون عاما .. "
عدل ( كيوتشي ) موضعه و قال : " عذرا ,  لم أفهمك جيدا "

- " لقد بدأنا في دراسة مشروع القنبلة النووية و تخصيب اليورانيوم لأعلى درجة و الآن يساندنا في الفكرة نائب الرئيس الياباني و وزير الدفاع , و أنا احتاج مساعدتك لذلك "

- " مساعدتي ؟؟ و ما السبب في إنشاء القنبلة النووية , نحن في القرن الواحد و العشرين , لا أعداء لنا و لا لغيرنا ... "

فصرخ نائب الوزير ( أكي هيسا ناغاشيما ) و قال : " هل تمزح , هذا الكلام تقوله في التلفاز او الصحف , أمريكا و إسرائيل أعداء العالم بأسره و سوف نرد لهم الضربة ... ضربتان "

و هنا صدم ( كيوتشي ) لما سمعه منهم فقال : " هل تريد ضرب أمريكا بالقنبلة النووية ؟ "
رد زميله ( تاكومي ) بهدوء : " نيويورك و سان انجلوس فقط "

فوقف ( كيوتشي ) بشدة و قال : " انتم هكذا تفتحون باب من النار عليكم "

و هنا حاول نائب الوزير أن يهدئه قليلا : " اسمع أيها العالم , الخطة موضوعة جيدا , كل ما نريده الآن الأساليب التي تسمح لنا لإنشاء القنبلة النووية و كل ما تريده جاهز "
- " لا لا لن اشترك معكم في هذا "
فرد زميله بإستحقار : " لان زوجتك أمريكية ؟؟ "
- " بالطبع لا و لكن هناك أبرياء سوف يموتون , ...  و الحرب التي تتكلم عنها انتهت منذ سبعون عاما "
فرد نائب الوزير : " الموضوع وصل لأعلى مستوى كما قال لك , نائب الرئيس نفسه يريد البدء في الأمر , و لذلك ساعدتنا ام لا سوف ننفذ الأمر بدونك , لكن سوف نعطيك أنت لأنك تستحق الشرف للأخذ بالثأر "

- " انتم لا تعرفون النظام عند الأمريكيين , أنا واثق بأنهم الآن على علم بهذا الأمر , و يجهزون لنا بضربة مماثلة , النظام في أمريكا محمي جدا و إذا أحدا خطى خطوة يعلمون بها "

ضحك نائب الوزير و قال : " إذا علموا بالأمر فسيكون عن طريقك  ... "

اندهش ( كيوتشي ) و قال : " ماذا ؟؟ "

وقف زميله و هو يهدئه : " لا تقلق , الأمر محكم جدا و الخطة على أعلى مستوى و هناك دول عظمى سوف تساندنا "
فنظر إليه بشدة و من ثم إلى نائب الوزير

فقال زميله له : " أنت اليوم إجازة "
فنهض نائب الوزير : " و لكن أنا أسف , سوف تقيم في الفندق الذي يقع في الشارع الموازي للوكالة , لذلك رجاء تسليم هاتفك الخلوي الآن ؟ "

- " و لكني لم أوافق على ما تنوي فعله "

- " نعم و لكنك على علم , ما الذي يضمن لنا بأن لا تفكر تفكير طائش كي تنقذ البلاد و تقوم بإخبار أصدقاءك في أمريكا "

ظل ( كيوتشي ) يفكر كي يخرج من هذه الورطة فسرعان ما قال زميله : " ( كيوتشي ) هيا اذهب الى الفندق و استرح و عند المساء سوف نتحدث "

رمق نائب وزير الدفاع و زميله و خرج برفقة احد الحراس حتى وصل إلى فندق ...

* * * *

جلس ( كيوتشي ) في غرفته في الفندق و جلس بجواره زميله ( تاكومي ) يحدثه برفق :
" يا ( كيوتشي ) , الأمر أصبح خارج السيطرة , و الحكومة منتظرة التقرير في أسرع وقت "
نظر إليه ( كيوتشي ) : " من الذي يساندكم ؟؟ "
وقف ( تاكومي ) و قال : " الكثير ... الكثير يا ( كيوتشي ) , "
نظر إليه و قال : " إيران ... أنها إيران , البلد الأولى الإسلامية التي تصنع القنبلة النووية , و هي التي سوف تزودنا بها "
- " الأمر ليس بهذه السهولة , لدى أمريكا أقمار صناعية كثيرة و بتأكيد أنها ستعلم بهذا "
بعدم اهتمام : " لا تقلق هذا الأمر متروك لجماعة ( سيرديوكوف )" 
نهض ( كيوتشي ) بسرعة : " روسيا ؟؟ "
- " نعم , لقد تحدثنا مع وزير الدفاع الروسي بهذا الأمر و هو على استعداد لإتمام تلك العملية "
- " و إيران ما علاقتها ؟؟ "
جلس ( كيوتشي ) و ( تاكومي ) و حدثه بحدة : " اسمع , هدف إيران و القوى الشيعية هي هدم مستقبل الأمريكي و الإسرائيلي و نحن سوف نساندهم , لقد تحدثنا مع رئيس الوزراء الإيراني و وافق على الموضوع بشرط دراسته جيدا و دون ترك أي ذيول للأمر "

- " و ما المطلوب ؟؟ "
- " يجب ان نسافر في أسرع وقت ممكن إلى إيران كي نبدأ في إتمام الصفقة "
- " إيران ؟؟ "
- " نعم الى مفاعل أراك الإيراني "
- " متى ؟؟ "
- " قريبا لا تقلق , ولكن يجب ان تتأكد بأن ما نفعله هو الصواب لنا و لأمتنا "
- " حسنا و لكن أريد ان اتصل بزوجتي أولا "
ارتبك ( تاكومي ) قليلا و قال : " حسنا و لكن لا تعلمها أين أنت "
- " حسنا حسنا "

و أعطى ( تاكومي ) هاتفه و اتصل ( كيوتشي ) بزوجته و اطمئن عليها و اخبرها انه في فوكوشيما و سوف يقيم فيها لمدة أسبوعان على الأقل و سوف يعاود الاتصال بها قريبا "

* * * *
بعد مرور أسبوع
وكالة الدفاع اليابانيةJDA  شينجوكو ، طوكيو . . . .


أعطى نائب الوزير ( أكي هيسا ناغاشيما ) الى  ( تاكومي ) ثلاث تذاكر سفر و قال لهم : " تفضلا هذه ثلاث تذاكر للسفر الى إيران يوم الجمعة القادم الرحلة الى طهران و منها إلى أراك "
( كيوتشي ) مستغربا : " ولمن الثالثة ؟ "
رد نائب الوزير : " أنها لزميلة سوف توافيكم على الفور "
و ظل يتحرك و يتحدث بهدوء : " عندما تصلا إيران لا تتدخلا في أمور ليست من اختصاصكم , هدف الرحلة هي الاتفاق على كمية من الكعك الأصفر ( اليورانيم ) بقيمة مليون طن , مدة الرحلة يجب الا تتعدى الأربعة أيام "

فنظر إليهم و قال : " أي أسئلة ؟ "

رد ( كيوتشي ) على عجل : " و الشحن الى هنا ؟ "

رد نائب الوزير : " الأقمار الصناعية سوف تستشعر بأن الشحن انطلق من إيران , لان كما تعلمون أنظمة الأقمار الصناعية تستشعر بالحرارة , لذلك سوف يتم تعطيل الأقمار الصناعية الأمريكية قبل النقل مباشرة , سوف يتم نقلهم الى أوكرانيا و منها إلى روسيا و من روسيا إلينا "

نهض على الفور ( كيوتشي ) و قال بأدب : " من فضلك لماذا بدلا من شحن الكعك الأصفر , نشتري قنبلة مخصبة للهجوم , بتأكيد سوف توفر لكم في الوقت !"

رد النائب بعدما دعاه للجلوس : " تكلفتها أغلى بكثير من تصنيعها عندنا "

( كيوتشي ) : " مادامت إيران تريد هي أيضا الحصول على القوى من السهل جدا الاتفاق معهم و إطلاق القنبلة من بلادهم او من بلاد قريبة منها مستعدة للقيام بالأمر , هذا أيضا سوف يخفض التكاليف لأنهم يساندونا و الإطلاق يكون عبر إدارتنا , و للعلم هذا ينفى المسئولية علينا بأننا ليس لنا دخل في الأمر برمته و تصنيع القنبلة في اليابان سوف يستغرق شهور "

- " سيد ( كيوتشي )  .... "
قبل ان يكمل جملته دخلت عليهم سيدة ذات الشعر الأحمر الناصع , إمراة جميلة و قصيرة قليلا , ترتدي بذلة بنية اللون , فدخلت و اعتذرت عن التأخير و جلست بجوار ( تاكومي ) ,
و هنا عدل وضعه ( أكي هيسا ناغاشيما ) و قال : 
" أنها الآنسة ( توتا بي يونج ) و سوف تشارككما في هذا المشروع "
ثم أضاف : " سوف ندرس فكرة إنشاء القنبلة في إيران و لكن سيتم إطلاقها من جنوب أوروبا و في كلا الحالات أتنبئ بالرفض , لان تم الاتفاق معهم بالفعل و لكن سوف اعرض تلك الفكرة على المسئولين "

رد ( كيوتشي ) بحماس : " يا سيدي , روسيا تستطيع تعطيل القمر الصناعي دقيقة دقيقتان على الأكثر و ربما تستطيع تشويشه لمدة ساعتين و ربما أكثر , لكن ما تنوي فعله هو نقل معدات من إيران الى أوكرانيا و ثم الى روسيا و منها الى اليابان , هذا يستغرق أكثر من ثلاث أيام بالإضافة الى تصنيع القنبلة هذا يستغرق شهور "

ضحك ( أكي هيسا ناغاشيما ) و جلس على مقعده و قال : " نعم ذلك صحيح و لكن إذا حطم القمر بأكمله ؟ "

التفت ( تاكومي ) إلى زميله : " نعم يا ( كيوتشي ) الاتفاق ينص ان قواعد الصواريخ في روسيا سوف يتم إطلاقها نحو ثلاث أقمار صناعية تابعة للولايات المتحدة و عند تفجيرها سوف يتم البدء في النقل .. "

- " و لكن هذا خطر "
( توتا بي يونج ) مستمعة الى الحديث بشغف حتى سمعت ( تاكومي ) يقول لها : " ما رأيك ؟؟ "
- " بالتأكيد بأنهم سوف يعلموا بما حدث لاحقا بأن الصواريخ انطلقت من روسيا , او هناك حلا آخر "
- " ما هو ؟؟ "

- " لكنه يعتمد على السيد .. ( كيوتشي ) في المقام الأول "

ذعر ( كيوتشي ) عندما سمع اسمه يذكر 

فقال ( أكي هيسا ناغاشيما ) : " ما هو ؟؟ "

- " السيد ( كيوتشي ) لديه معارف جما في أمريكا , ما رأيك إذا قمنا بشراء بعض المختصون بإدارة القمر الصناعي بمقابل من المال , دون ان يعرف ما هي طبيعة العمل و لماذا يفعل هذا , و وقتها فقط نستطيع ان نفعل ما نريد دون رقيب او حسيب , ما رأيك ؟؟ "

رد ( كيوتشي ) : " بالطبع لا "

ردت قائلة : " انا لا اعلم ما هي طبيعة العمل هناك , و محتمل ان هناك طريقة أخرى ليس تعطيل فقط بل حجب أماكن معينة او  ... لا اعلم فهي لك "
التفت ( تاكومي ) ناحيته و قال : " نعم ذلك صحيح ما رأيك ؟؟ "

- " لا لا فانا لا اعلم احد هناك في إدارة الأقمار الصناعية "

( أكي هيسا ناغاشيما ) : " نعم اعلم هذا و لكن بتأكيد لديك طريقة ما للحصول على احدهم "
- " و اذا رفض ؟؟ "
- " لا تقلق , سوف يجيب اذا علم ما هو المقابل ... "

* * * *

انتهى الاجتماع و خرج ( كيوتشي ) و ( تاكومي ) و ( توتا بي يونج ) خارج القاعة ....
و دخل ( كيوتشي ) مكتبه و لاحقه الجميع من خلفه و جلس في مقعده و دعاهم للجلوس معه

( كيوتشي ) : " اذا استطعت إقناع اشخص ما هناك لتعطيل الأقمار الصناعية , ما التالي ؟؟ "
ردت ( توتا بي يونج ) مستغربة : " اتصل به و اخبره بزيارة الى طوكيو و سوف نتحدث معه  .."
قاطعها بسرعة : " لن يقبل بالأمر , انا واثق "
( تاكومي ) : اذا الأمر كما هو , سوف يتم تدمير تلك الأقمار بالصواريخ أرض - جو , لن يكلف الأمر أكثر من ثمانون ثانية "
- " و لكن ..... "
ردت ( توتا بي يونج ) : " لا لا .. بعد تدميرها نهائيا انتهى الموضوع ... "

بعد مرور ثلاث ايام طلب نائب وزير الدفاع منهم الاجتماع بهم في أمر في غاية الأهمية . ..

دخل الجميع قاعة الاجتماع و كان في انتظارهم نائب وزير الدفاع جالس شارد الذهن يفكر في رسومات و خريطة غريبة تقع على مكتبه ...

فأقترب ( كيوتشي ) منه فطلب منه الجلوس و كذلك لمن معه ثم قال :
" ( فريدون عباسي ) أعطاني الموافقة على شراء القنبلة و إطلاقها من أوروبا على أمريكا "


أشاد انتباه الجميع بشدة مما نهض الجميع أثار استغرابهم على الموافقة , 
دعا الجميع للتركيز معه و أخذ يشرح لهم بواسطة الخريطة التي تقع أمامهم : " حسنا ... خطتكم هي الذهاب الى المفاعل النووي في إيران , ويتم الاتفاق على قنبلتان التي تقع وزن كل واحدة منهم بين 4 آلاف كيلو جرام , و هناك عند الانتهاء سوف يرسل أحدكم إشارة إلينا ببدء الاتصال بروسيا للبدء في تحطيم الأقمار الثلاث , ثم نصدر أمر بنقل الشحنة إلى بغداد ثم الى أنقرة ثم تعبروا بها البحر الأسود ثم الى قاعدة بجيروفو الجوية في شبه جزيرة القرم في أوكرانيا , و عند وصولكم الى القاعدة تبقيا ثلاث أيام دون إتيان بحركة و بعد ذلك عند وصول إشارة إليكم تعني البدء في التحرك , تصدر أمر بانطلاق طائرات ( سي - 5 جلاكسي ) تحمل القاذفات النووية نحو المحيط الأطلنطي "

رد ( كيوتشي ) مسرعا : " طائرة أمريكية ؟؟ "
- " نعم أمريكية "

ثم أضاف : " تنطلق نحو المحيط الأطلنطي ثم إلى سماء نيويورك و إسقاط أحداهما و الأخرى على سان انجلوس  "

ثم أعطاهم تصريح و قال : " هذه تصاريح للعبور بها عبر العراق و تركيا و أوكرانيا "



* * * *
أراك..  جمهوريّة إيران الإسلاميّة


توقفت المروحية في المكان المخصص لها في مفاعل أراك الإيراني , نظر ( تاكومي ) عبر النافذة فرأى أناس تركض , و أناس أخرى تضحك و أناس أخرى تقرأ من ملفات حتى لاحظ شخص ما يقول : " هيا بنا "

* * * *

جلس ( كيوتشي ) أولا ثم ( تاكومي ) ثم ( توتا بي يونج ) على طاولة داخل المختبر و أمامهم رجل إيراني من الطاقة الذرية فقال لهم بالإنجليزية : " أولا الحمد لله على سلامتكم , نحن نقدر مساعدتكم لنا ضد أعداء العالم و تأكدوا بأن التاريخ و الأجيال القادمة لن تنسى ما نفعله "
ثم أضاف : " السيد ( فريدون عباسي ) سيوافيكم على الفور , أشكركم " و خرج خارج القاعة

بعد دقائق معدودة دخل رجل ابيض ذو لحية بيضاء وجه دائري قليلا هادئ الملامح و يحمل بيده حقيبة سوداء تقدم خطوات بسيطة و جلس أمامهم دون ان يتحدث او يتكلم و اخرج بعض الأوراق من حقيبته
ثم نظر الى ( تاكومي ) و أخذ يحدثه بالإنجليزية : " سيد ( تاكومي ) حمد لله على سلامتكم و الآن هيا بنا نباشر في عملنا "
- " تفضل "
ارتدى نظارته الطبية و قال : " حسنا , المطلوب هو .. قنبلتان نوويتان أحداهما تبلغ وزنها 4 كيلو و الأخرى 4.5 كيلو جرام , قدرة تفجير كل واحدة منهم تبلغ ما بين 15 الى 18 كيلو طن , تحتوي جميعهم تقريبا على 500 مللي غرام من اليورانيوم المخصب .... تنفجر عند ارتطامها بجسم صلب كالأرض او المباني , ..."
سكت ثم قال : "  و لكن كيف سوف يتم نقل تلك المعدات , عن طريق البر ام الجو ؟؟ "
رد ( تاكومي ) بهدوء : " الخطة مدبرة سوف ننقلها نحو بغداد أولا ثم  ... "
- " و الأقمار الصناعية .. ؟؟ "
- " سوف يتم تحطيمها قبل النقل مباشرة "
- " حسنا رجاء إعطائنا ثلاث أيام على الأكثر "
- " و تكلفة القنبلتين ... ؟ ؟ "
- " لا لا تقلق , كما تعلم ان  الحكومة اليابانية أرسلت مبلغ عشرة مليون دولار منذ ثلاث أيام تقريبا "
صدم ( كيوتشي ) و قال : " عشرة مليون دولار ؟؟؟ "
فأمسك ( تاكومي ) يده بخفاء كي لا يتحدث في الأمر كثيرا 
ثم أضاف ( فريدون عباسي ) : " و مساهمة من الشعب الإيراني لشعب الياباني الذي عانى من التأثيرات الإشعاعية على مدى سبعين عاما سوف نكتفي بهذا المبلغ "

- " أشكرك سيد ( عباسي ) "

وقف ( عباسي ) أمام الجميع و قال لهم : " سوف نتقابل هنا بعد ثلاث أيام ..... هناك غرفتان قد حجزت لكم في فندق .......... "
رد ( كيوتشي ) بحماس : " لا لا .. نحن نشكرك على ذلك و لكن اسمح لنا , سوف نبقى معكم خطوة بخطوة "

ظل ( عباسي ) يفكر في الأمر قليلا ثم قال : " لماذا ؟ "

- " معنا أوامر للإشراف على تجهيز القنبلتين حتى نقلها إلى أوكرانيا ... "

- " حسنا , هذا من حقكم و  ليس لدي أي مانع لذلك , و لكن ما سبب أوكرانيا بالتحديد ؟؟ "

رد ( تاكومي ) : " سيدي أوكرانيا تقف الآن بجانبنا , ثانيا شبه جزيرة القرم تمتلك قاعدة جوية و منها نستطيع إطلاق طائرات ( سي - 5 جلاكسي ) من خلالها الى الولايات المتحدة ... "

- " هذا عظيم جدا "

* * * *


مضت ثلاث أيام كاملة بينما فريق العمل الياباني يشرف على تجهيز القنبلتين و تحضير باقي المعدات داخل مفاعل أراك النووي خطوة بخطوة و أحس الجميع بما فيهم ( كيوتشي ) بأن الأمر بلغ ذروته   .... 

قام عمال المفاعل بنقل القنبلة الأولى بحرص شديد داخل سيارة مصفحة و إغلاق باب الأمان عليها و كذلك نقلت القنبلة الثانية في سيارة أخرى . .

تقدم إليهم ( فريدون عباسي ) وسط العمال و وسط العمل و حدثهم قائلا :
" القنبلتين أصبحتا جاهزتين للنقل "

وقف ( كيوتشي ) و قال له : " أود ان أسألك كم تستغرق النقل من هنا حتى حدود البحر الأسود ؟ "
- " إذا سارت السيارة على سرعة 60 كيلو متر للساعة و بدون توقف للاستراحة أعطيك 35 - 40 ساعة "

التفت ( تاكومي ) الى ( كيوتشي ) و قال : " يجب أن نخبر وكالة الدفاع بذلك كي يشرعوا في تحطيم الأقمار الصناعية "
قامت ( توتا بي يونج ) بإخارج من حقيبة ظهرها جهاز صغير يشبه الحاسوب الصغير و كتبت بعض العبارات و نقرت إرسال . . . .

بينما ( كيوتشي ) طلب من احد العاملين بالـمفاعل هاتفا لإجراء مكالمة هامة , 

* * * *

- " جوانا , مرحبا حبيبتي "
- " ( كيوتشي ) حبيبي أين أنت ؟
- " انا أسف و لكني أطرّت للسفر "
- " الى أين "
- " اسمعيني جيدا , اتصلي بعائلتك الآن و اخبريهم بأننا ندعوهم الى قضاء رحلة في أحضان كيوتو لمدة أسبوع ما رأيك ؟؟ "
ردت ( جوانا ) سعيدة : " حقا "
- " بالتأكيد , هيا اتصلي بهم و اخبريهم بأننا ننتظرهم اليوم "
- " اليوم ؟ "
- " نعم يا ( جوانا ) .. , اليوم "

* * * * *

وكالة الدفاع اليابانيةJDA  شينجوكو ، طوكيو . . . .

رن هاتف مكتب نائب الوزير فرد عليه مسرعا فسمع احد الموظفين يخبره بأن هناك رسالة جاءت من إيران
فطلب منه ان يحضرها حالا , لم يمض سوا لحظات حتى جاء إليه رجل قصير يحمل ورقة بيده .
قدمها له بهدوء و اخبره بأن ينصرف بعد تقديم الرسالة له . .

فسرعان ما قام من مقعده و ذهب إلى وزير الدفاع الياباني ..

- " سيدي ( ياسوكازو هامادا ) لقد وصل الآن رسالة من جماعتنا في إيران بخصوص مشروع القنبلة النووية و اخبرونا بأنهم أصبحا جاهزين للنقل و منتظرين الإشارة منا "

( ياسوكازو هامادا ) مشغولا بقراءة ما لديه , لذلك حدثه دون النظر إليه : " حسنا اتصل بـ( سيرديوكوف )"

لم يمض ساعة على الأكثر أطلقت القوات الجوية الروسية صواريخها نحو الأقمار الصناعية الثلاث التابعة للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مما سبب في تحطيمها نهائيا ... 
من ثم أرسلت اليابان إشاراتها للبدء في نقل القنبلتين نحو شبه جزيرة القرم ......

----------


## Mahmoud Ghassan

وكالة المخابرات الأمريكية - فرجينيا . . . .

يجلس ( جون ) الرجل الأمريكي الأبيض أمام الحاسوب حتى لاحظ بوجود على شاشة الحاسوب
" لا إشارة حاليا "
التفت إلى زملائه فلاحظ ان الجميع مذعور و جميع الشاشات تحمل عبارة " لا إشارة حاليا "

يجلس على بعد عشرة أمتار مدير الوكالة السيد ( ليون بانيتا ) يتأمل بعض الأوراق فلاحظ ذعر الموظفين في أرجاء المكتب فسرعان ما ذهب إليهم لتبين حقيقة الأمر ..
فصرخ ( جون ) : " سيدي , هناك مشكلة في الأقمار الصناعية 1 و 2 "
رد ( ليون ) بتأني : " ما الأمر ؟ "
- " لا يوجد إشارة .. "
- " حسنا قم بالنقل على القمر الاحتياطي "

قالها و همّ  للذهاب إلى مكتبه فأوقفه ( جون ) قائلا : " سيدي و القمر الاحتياطي متعطل أيضا "
التفت نحوه و قال : " و القمر الاحتياطي ؟؟؟ "
فركض نحو مكتبه و رفع هاتفه و قال : " أصلني بمكتب الرئيس .. ! "

* * * *




صحراء العراق . . .

تحركت ثلاث سيارات إحداهم سيارة حديثة في المقدمة و السيارتان الأخيرتان هما سيارات مصفحة مضادة للرصاص تحمل القنابل النووية و تسير خلف تلك السيارة التي بداخلها ( كيوتشي ) و ( تاكومي ) و ( توتا بي يونج ) و سائق إيراني الجنسية  ..

عبرت السيارة حدود إيران نحو العراق من بغداد فكان كل مرة يوقفه احد رجال الجيش العراقي يطلب تحقيق الشخصية او تصريح العبور فكان يمر من خلاله بمنتهى السهولة ثم وصل الى حدود تركيا فعبرها حتى وصل الى البحر الأسود ...

توقفت السيارات الثلاث و نزل كل منهما لنقل المعدات الى السفينة التي تنتظرهم لعبور البحر الأسود نحو شبة جزيرة القرم عند قاعدة بجيروفو الجوية .. 

* * * *

شبه جزيرة القرم - قاعدة بجيروفو الجوية .. بعد مرور 38 ساعة من التحرك

توقفت سيارات النقل عند القاعدة الجوية و كان الظلام قد ساد المنطقة , نزل ( كيوتشي ) و ( تاكومي )
و ( توتا بي يونج ) و بعض العاملين في القاعدة و أخذا ينقلا القنابل النووية برفق واحدة تلو الأخرى إلى طائرات ( سي - 5 جلاكسي ) ضخمة الشكل 

جاءهم رجل و هو احد العاملين في القاعدة ٍو قال لهم بالإنجليزية : " أعزائي الكرام تفضلوا معي إلى هذا المخيم تستطيعوا البقاء به حتى الصباح  " و أشار بيده إليه . . .

دخل ( تاكومي ) المخيم بسرعة و لحقه زملائه و قامت ( توتا بي يونج ) بتجهيز رسالة عبر جهازها الخاص فقال لها ( كيوتشي ) : " ماذا تفعلي ؟؟ "
- " أنها رسالة الى وكالة الدفاع , اخبرهم بأننا جاهزين للانطلاق "

دخل عليهم احد العاملين في القاعدة و قال لهم : " الطائرة جاهزة للانطلاق وقت ما تريدون "
- " كما اتفقنا معكم سوف ننطلق بعد ثلاث أيام "
- " نعم نعم سيدي , المعذرة " و انصرف 
جلس ( كيوتشي ) و قال : " اذا لم يصلنا الرد سوف نعود أليس كذلك "
رد ( تاكومي ) : " نعم بالتأكيد سيكون هناك خلل ما وقتها "
فقالت ( توتا بي يونج ) : " كل ما أريد ان اعرفه الآن هل الأقمار الصناعية الأمريكية حطمت بالفعل ام اعاادوا إصلاحها في ذات الوقت ؟ "
( كيوتشي ): " و كيف نتأكد ؟؟ "
ردت ( توتا بي يونج )  : " لقد كتبت في الرسالة أيضا رسالة تأكيد إذا كانت الأقمار متوقفة عن العمل ام لا "
رد ( كيوتشي ): " ممتاز جدا "

- " الآن هيا بنا حان موعد النوم و غدا سوف نفهم ما حدث ؟ "

* * * *

أصدرت أوامر من ( ياسوكازو هامادا ) وزير الدفاع الياباني الى نائبه بإلغاء عملية إلقاء القنبلة النووية على أمريكا و لم يذكر له الأسباب .

لكن نائب الوزير لم يهتم لتلك الأوامر , بالتالي لم يخبر الفريق الياباني بأن العملية ألغيت من قبل وزير الدفاع بل استقدم موعدها  .   
أشرقت الشمس أنوارها و استقبلت ( توتا بي يونج ) رسالة من وكالة الدفاع الياباني تخبرهم بأن موعد إطلاق  الطائرتان عند الساعة العاشرة صباحا ...

سرعان ما أيقظت الجميع و أخبرتهم بالرسالة الجديدة
فطلب ( تاكومي ) من العاملين في القاعدة شحن الطائرتان بالوقود اللازم و الانطلاق نحو الهدف عند تمام الساعة العاشرة صباحا . . .

( توتا بي يونج ) تحدث ( كيوتشي ) : " الأوامر واضحة بشدة لقد اخبرونا بأن ننتظر ثلاث أيام دون إتيان بحركة واحدة , ما سبب تغير موعد العملية ؟؟ "
ردت ( كيوتشي ) مستغربا : " لا اعلم و هذا ما يثير قلقي "

دخل عليهم ( تاكومي ) : " ما الأمر ؟؟ "
- " لقد اتفقنا ان العملية بعد ثلاث أيام أليس كذلك ؟ "
- " هذا صحيح "
- " حسنا , ما سبب تغير الموعد لقد بقيّ اقل من ساعة على موعد الانطلاق "

- " من الممكن أن حدث شي ما , لا اعلم و لكن .....  , يجب تنفيذ آخر أمر وصل إلينا "

ثم دخل عليهم رجل و قال : " لقد تم شحن المعدات الى الطائرة , و القائد يخبرك بأنه جاهز للإقلاع "

انطلقت طائرتان من نوع ( سي - 5 جلاكسي ) تحمل قاذفتان نوويتان عبر المحيط الأطلنطي . .

* * * *

دخل ( أكي هيسا ناغاشيما ) مكتب وزير الدفاع و قال له : " لقد طلبتني سيدي "
- " نعم ماذا حدث معك ؟ "
- " للأسف يا سيدي لم أستطيع الوصول إليهم "
- " ماذا تقول ؟؟ "
- " نعم سيدي , لم أستطيع الاتصال بهم , الاتصال مشوش , قد يكون بسبب سوء الطقس هناك "
- " العملية كلها معرضة للفشل , القوات الأمريكية أعادت تشغيل أقمارها الصناعية مجددا , و لقد وصل إلي تقرير من رجالنا هناك بأن سوف يتم التحقيق مع ( أزاروف ) "
اصطنع ( أكي هيسا ناغاشيما ) صدمته عندما سمع تلك العبارات و قال : " هذا غير معقول و كيف لهم أن يعرفوا من هو الذي قام بتحطيم أقمارهم الصناعية ؟؟ "
- " لا أعلم لذلك أريدك ان تعاود الاتصال بهم مرة أخرى "
- " حسنا سيدي سوف أحاول مجدد "

* * * *

وكالة المخابرات الأمريكية  CIA - فرجينيا . . . .

جون جالس أمام الحاسوب يتحقق مما يراه  حتى صرخ فجأة و قال : " سيدي سيدي "
تقدم له مدير الوكالة ( ليون بانيتا ) يلبس بذلة سوداء فقال له بتوتر : " ما الأمر ؟؟ "
هناك طائرتان من نوع ( سي - 5 جلاكسي ) تحمل معدات تصل حرارتها الى 5000 فهرنهايت قادمة من جنوب أوروبا نحو البحر الأطلنطي "
صدم ( ليون ) و قال : " ماذا "
نظر ( ليون ) إلى شاشة الحاسوب فلاحظ أن جسمان يتحركان و يحملان دائرة حمراء تعطي وميضا . . .
فقال له : " كم بقي لهذه الطائرتان حتى تخترق أجواء الولايات المتحدة ؟؟؟ "
- " ساعة على الأكثر ! "

فقال : " 	بالتأكيد هذه معدات ذرية , اللعنة " 

سرعان ما ركض ( ليون ) نحو مكتبه و قام برفع بالسماعة و صرخ : " أصلني بمكتب الرئيس ... حالا ؟ "

* * * *

انطلقت تلك الطائرتان بسرعة البرق نحو المحيط الأطلنطي , بينما الفريق الياباني ما زالا في قاعدة بيجروفو الجوية يستعد للرجوع الى بلده , فدخل عليهم رجل مسئول في القاعدة و قال : " بعد ساعة من الآن سوف تلقى اول قنبلة نووية على وجه الأرض على نيويورك و الثانية على سان انجلوس و أتمنى من الله ان يتمها على خير "

ابتسم الجميع و قال ( تاكومي ) : " نتمى هذا "

ثم طلبت ( توتا بي يونج ) مشاهد تحركات الطائرتان فرحب المسئول في القاعدة بالفكرة فذهب معها الجميع الى مركز القيادة و تركت معداتها و غادرت المخيم ...

قاعدة ماجواير للقوات الجوية  McGuire Air Force Base - نيو جيرسي ( برج المراقبة )

رجل اسمر اللون يتحدث عبر الميكروفون و يقول :
" هنا برج المراقبة في نيو جيرسي .... ,  نحذرك ... نطلب منك الاستسلام أو العودة من حيث أتيت و إلا سوف نطـّر إلى إسقاط الطائرتان في البحر "

التفت إلى الرجل الذي يراقب الرادار و قال : " كم بقىّ لها للوصول إلى الأجواء  ؟ "
- " سيدي بقى لها اقل من ساعة و وجهتها نحو نيويورك ؟ "
- " يبدوا و أن أسامة بن لادن يحب القيام بعملياته في نيويورك فقط .. اللعنة "

ثم اخذ الميكروفون و قال : " أحذرك للمرة الثانية , هنا برج المراقبة في نيو جيرسي , نحذرك ... نطلب منك الاستسلام أو العودة من حيث أتيت و إلا سوف نطـّر إلى إسقاط الطائرتان في البحر "

ظل هذا الرجل ينتظر و ينتظر و لكن لم يصل إليه ردا نافعا 

ثم اخذ يتحدث : " أمامك عشرة دقائق فقط إذا لم تعلن استسلامك الآن سوف نسقط الطائرتان في البحر "

ثم قال الرجل الذي يجلس أمام الرادار بعد دقيقة : " سيدي الطائرتان بدأت و ان تهدئ من سرعتها قليلا "

* * * *

حاول قائد الطائرة إرسال رسائل عدة إلى الفريق الياباني في قاعدة بيجروفو الجوية و لكن لقد تركت ( توتا بي يونج ) معداتها لذلك لم تستطيع الرد على رسالته , مع ذلك قرر القائد و من معه بالانطلاق بأسرع ما يمكن نحو الهدف و إسقاط القنبلتين و القفز من الطائرة إذا استطاعا ....

بينما الفريق الياباني يشاهد عبر الحاسوب تحركات الطائرات و كـأنه يشاهد فيلم سينمائي . . .


قاعدة ماجواير للقوات الجوية  McGuire Air Force Base - نيو جيرسي ( برج المراقبة )


الرجل الذي يجلس أمام الرادار قال : " سيدي سيدي .. الطائرتان متوجهتان نحو نيويورك بأقصى سرعة لها ... و هكذا سوف تصل بعد ثلاثون دقيقة فقط من الآن "

فسرعان ما رفع هذا الرجل سماعة الهاتف و قال : " من فضلكم أنها حالة طوارئ رجاء تجهيز ثلاث مقاتلات حربية من نوع F16 لإسقاط الهدف في المحيط الأطلنطي .. "

أغلق السماعة و رفعها مرة أخرى و قال : " أصلني بمكتب المارشال الأمريكي "
فظل ينتظر حتى سمع الإجابة و قال : " سيدي لم يصلنا من الطائرتان أي رد لذلك أطلقنا مقاتلات حربية لأسقطاها "
فسمع صوت صرخ : " لا ... الطائرات تحمل على اغلب الظن قذائف نووية "
ثم أضاف بهدوء : " أطلق أمر الآن بالتعامل مع الطائرتان بسرعة و إجبارها على الاستسلام "
- " حسنا سيدي "

ثم اخبر الرجل الذي يجلس أمام الرادار و قال : " أصدر أمر للطائرات الآن بعدم إطلاق النار أبدا و ان يتم التعامل مع الهدف حتى استسلامه "
- " حسنا سيدي "
فدفن وجه بيده و قال : " يا إلهي ماذا ينتظرنا "	

* * * *

انطلقت ثلاث مقاتلات حربية من نوع F16 نحو الهدف بسرعة البرق بعد ان وصل إليهم الأمر بالتعامل مع الهدف . . .

بدأت المقاتلات الحربية بمحاصرة الطائرتان ( سي - 5 جلاكسي ) التي تحملان القذائف النووية و تحاول ان تجبرها على الاستسلام , و لكن مازالت طائرتان ( سي - 5 جلاكسي ) تقترب نحو أجواء نيويورك حتى احد قادة المقاتلات الحربية أرسل رسالة صوتية الى برج المراقبة يخبرهم بأنه باستطاعته إصابة الطائرة في مؤخرتها فقط دون الاقتراب الى باطنها و ظل ينتظر حتى استقبل رسالة بالإيجاب . . .

و أطلقت المقاتلتان صاروخان نحو مؤخرات ( سي - 5 جلاكسي ) مما اخل في توازنها , و لكن أصرّ قائد الطائرة الأولى أكمال السير حتى دخول أجواء نيويورك , أما الطائرة الثانية فتحاول الابتعاد عن المقاتلات ..

و في اقل من أربعون ثانية أطلقت المقاتلات صاروخ آخر نحو محرك الطائرة الثانية مما سقطت في البحر دون ان تتحطم عن مسافة لا تقل عن 100 كيلو متر من شواطئ نيويورك . . .

عندما أحس قائد الطائرة الأولى انه محاصر فكر في إطلاق قذائفه النووية في البحر و يعتبرها عملية انتحارية فسرعان ما قام بسحب المقبض فهوت القنبلة في البحر و لكنها لم تنفجر ...

ثم أطلقت المقاتلات صاروخا آخر نحو الطائرة الأولى فدمرها كليا و لكن سرعتها كانت فائقة فسقطت في خليج نيويورك محطمة كليا و النيران مشتعلة منها كالنيزك الملتهب مما أدى إلى تحطيم جزء من تمثال الحرية ...

أما في برج مراقبة في نيو جيرسي كانوا يراقبون المشهد عن كثب حتى أطلق العاملين صوت الفرحة عند إسقاط تلك الطائرات في بحر قبل اختراقها أجواء نيويورك . . .

شبه جزيرة القرم - قاعدة بجيروفو الجوية .. بعد إسقاط الطائرتان بـساعة واحدة

دخل عليهم مسئول من القاعدة بسرعة و قال : " يا ( تاكومي ) العملية باءت بالفشل و القوات الأمريكية أسقطت الطائرتان في البحر قبل وصولها نيويورك مباشرة  "

ضرب ( تاكومي ) بيده على ساقيه و قال : " اللعنة .... "

- " يبدوا بأن الأمريكان لم يغفلوا عن تحركات طائراتنا و لذلك أسقطتها قبل وصولها مباشرة "
ثم أضاف : " أرى من الأسلم عودتكم الى ارض الوطن قبل ان يشعروا بالأمر , هناك طائرة خاصة في انتظاركم هيا ... هيا "

سافر الفريق الياباني الى طوكيو و لم يمضي أيام حتى تم إلقاء القبض عليهم .. . .

و تمت محاكمة كل من : 

- وزير الدفاع الياباني ( ياسوكازو هامادا ) 
- نائب وزير الدفاع الياباني ( أكي هيسا ناغاشيما )
- رئيس وزراء أوكرانيا ( ميكولا أزاروف )
- رئيس هيئة الطاقة الذرية الإيراني ( فريدون عباسي )
- وزير الدفاع الروسي (اناتولى سيرديوكوف )
( كيوتشي ) و ( تاكومي ) و ( توتا بي يونج )

بتهمة الإضرار بالمستقبل الأمريكي و استعمل مواد نووية محرمة دوليا , و تم الحكم عليهم جميعا بـ 25 عاما

و استولت أمريكا على القنبلتان النوويتان و احتفظت بهم و لا احد يعلم هل سوف تطلقها على أعدائها ام لا ...

تمت بعون الله
13/5/2011
كتبت بواسطة محمود غسان

----------

